# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  حرّاس مرمى في الهلال تسبب المريخ في شطبهم

## على الصغير

*حرّاس مرمى في الهلال تسبب المريخ في شطبهم
الرشيد تألق عربيا وهدف محمد موسى أطاح به: 
برز الرشيد فيصل مع الهلال بشكل جيد في البطولة العربية عام 1996م وخصوصا في مباراة الهلال أمام الهلال السعودي والتي تمكن الرشيد فيها من صد ركلة جزاء في دقائق المباراة الاخيرة في الوقت الذي كان فيه الهلال متقدما بهدف الراحل وإلى الدين محمد عبد الله ولم يكن تألق الرشيد مختصرا على ضربة الجزاء التي تمكن من صدها بل انه كان سدا منيعا امام سيل هجمات سعودية وحفظت الجماهير للرشيد تألقه بالرغم من خماسية الاولمبيك البيضاوي في مرماه، وفي فترة تواجد الرشيد في الهلال حقق الفريق سيطرة محلية ملحوظة كانت فيها هزائم هلالية للمريخ متوالية فالرشيد كان احد ابطال مباراة اكبر نتيجة في تاريخ مباريات القمة والتي كسبها الهلال 4/1 اضافة إلى انتصارات اخرى ولكن استقدام الهلال لحارس الميرغني احمد النور الذي جعل الرشيد كحارس ثانٍ لكن هذا لم يمنعه من ان يكون حارساً اول في عدد مقدر من المباريات ، وكانت مباراة الهلال ونده المريخ الشهيرة عام 2000 التي كسبها المريخ بهدفي عبد المجيد ومحمد موسى بمثابة اخر صفحات الرشيد في الكتاب الازرق سيما وهدف محمد موسى الذي شبهته الجماهير بهدف دحدوح معتبرين بانه خطأ لا يغتفر لحارس قالوا عنه يوماً بانه الافضل منذ اعتزال احمد ادم. ____________________________
_كاشان تألق محدود وبهاء الدين غادر بعد رباعية المحلة: 
المستوي المتواضع الذي ظل يقدمه احمد النور في الهلال خصوصا في مباراة درع الانقاذ عام 2001م عندما تسبب في هزيمة الفريق امام نده المريخ بهدفى العجب كان لابد من الجهاز الفني بالزج بالحارس البديل كاشان كاساسي في الفريق رغم ان مستوى كاشان لم يكن سيئا الا انه لم يكن مقنعا لكنه ظل في الهلال يقوم بدور الحراسة في المباريات التي يتم استبعاد الحارس الاول احمد النور فيها لكنه ايضا قد ذاد عن مرمى الهلال في الكثير من المباريات الهامة ابرزها مباريات نده المريخ ونجد ان كاشان لم يستغل مشاكل احمد النور مع ادارة النادي ليصبح الحارس الاول في الفريق وبعد ذلك لم يستغل شطب احمد النور الذي كان بمثابة فرصة ذهبية له وحتى مباراة بلدية المحلة في مصر لم يتم ادخاله التشكيلة فتم اقحام الحارس الاحتياطي بهاء الدين والذي أكد في تلك المباراة ايضا بانه لا يصلح لان يكون حارسا للهلال فقامت ادارة النادي بالتعاقد مع ابوبكر الشريف اولاً ثم حارس الموردة معز محجوب ثانياً. ______________________
محمد ادم لم يأخذ فرصة كافية وهدف العجب اضعف حظوظه : 
يعتبر محمد ادم من الحراس المميزين في الساحة السودانية استقدمه نادي الهلال من فريق اهلي مدني موسم 2004 واستبشر به الكثيرون بأن يكون أحد حراس الهلال العظماء ذاد عن مرمى الفريق في العديد من المباريات وسبق ان تم اختياره في المنتخب الوطني ووجود ابوبكر الشريف والمعز محجوب لم يمنحه الفرصة كاملة في الفريق وهدف العجب في مباراة الدرع الشهير بوجود بلاتر صب عليه لعنة الجماهير______________________________________________
عبد المعطي :
أطاح به ثعلب المريخ الماكر عصام عبد الغني (( الدحيش)) بعد إستلامه لتمريرة منغستو المُرجعة للخلف فإقتنصها الدحيش وأرسها من تحت قدمي عبد المعطي (( بيضة)) فصار هتاف للجماهير أرجف عبد المعطي ، في كل مباراة بعدها حتي تم شطبه ._________________________
عوض حسب الرسول : 
بإعترافه بصحة هدف الطوربيد عاطف القوز في لقاء المريخ بالهلال والذي إنتهي 2/0 للمريخ ، تم شطبه من الكشوفات___
_بازي التنزاني : 
بلعبه للكرة في ظهر مدافع الهلال عادل خليفة أصاب الهلال في مقتل ،، خصوصاً في وجود ثعلب مثل الدحيش يتنهز مثل تلك الأخطاء .. فكان الهدف الذي أثار جماهير الهلال وصحفاته فعجلت برحيله من الكشوفات كأول حارس مرمي خارجي يأتي به الهلال وينال تأشيرة الخروج بسبب الزعيم .___________________________________
أبشر النويري : 
أطاحت به قذيفتان من دحدوح.. 
فبعد ان حاور دحدوح بمدافع ((طارق)) أحمد آدم ورماه بوجه علي نجيلة إستاد الخرطوم .. 
وبعد ان تلاعب بالمدافع اليافع ((السر)) القادم من أشبال الهلال .. كان الهدفان الصاروخيان بمثابة إعلان ختام لمشوار أبشر النويري بفريق الهلال .. فكانت هتافات محبي الزعيم ليلة النصر في المسيرات تطوف كل الخرطوم وتنتهي أمام منزل الحارس أبشر (( بالديم)) ..__________________________ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يااااااااارب موانزا يتسبب في شطب الحاليين كمان


شكرا على الابداع الحبيب علي الصغير

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*شكرا على الصغير على المعلومات المميزة وان شاء الله موانزا يتسبب فى شطبهم من خارطة الكورة السودانيه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يااااااااارب موانزا يتسبب في شطب الحاليين كمان


شكرا على الابداع الحبيب علي الصغير




هههههههههههههههاي
انت بس لوك الصبر وخلي الدوري يبدأ 
هو جنس شطب بسبب موانزا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*يارب امييين
*

----------

